# River Difficulty rating list



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

You could use the Keel Haulers river ratings as a guide.

Keel Haulers Rated List Of Rivers

More rivers.

KHCC River Ratings Alphabetical Listing


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

BoscoBoater said:


> You could use the Keel Haulers river ratings as a guide.


Sweet! I didn't know I was a Class VI boater having done the Big South and the North Fork. I'm the shit!


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

See? Knowledge is power!


----------



## scagrotto (Apr 3, 2007)

Xtraheat said:


> I recently saw this list on the internet, and was wondering if people agree with it? I think that it is very, very off,
> 
> First of all, do people really think that the Upper Yough is that difficult? I wouldn't rate it anything more than a decent class IV... There is nothing that difficult or consequential on it.


Did you notice that the ranking is from 1992? That's kind of ancient history in many ways. For that time period the UY may well have felt like the most difficult thing most of them had paddled. It's certainly a lot more technical than many things on the list, and most of them probably paddled it in Dancers.


----------

